# couple of install questions



## doc1623 (Mar 3, 2014)

In the past I've used @vermaden's instructions here: https://forums.FreeBSD.org/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=31662. If I use the bsdinstall,

1. Using the "ZFS on root" option, would there be any major differences besides file names? I know I'll have to set some ZFS options later(like compression and adding `beadm`); but is there any significant downside that I can't correct?

2. It seems like there was a way to do the install without ncurses (i.e. command line) but I don't remember; Can someone tell me how?

Lastly, any major tips that can only be done during install (or later   )?

Thanks,

Doc

update: Found his newest ( I believe ) https://forums.FreeBSD.org/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=31662&p=175331#p175331
I'll check this in the morning. I'll use probably use that. Still would like number 2 answered as well any other hints. Thx


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2014)

doc1623 said:
			
		

> 1. Using the "ZFS on root" option, would there be any major differences besides file names? I know I'll have to set some ZFS options later(like compression and adding `beadm`); but is there any significant downside that I can't correct?


You can always change it. This is the default "ZFS on root" layout:

```
dice@armitage:~ % zfs list
NAME                    USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
zroot                  3.12G   142G   144K  none
zroot/ROOT              911M   142G   144K  none
zroot/ROOT/default      911M   142G   911M  /
zroot/tmp               212K   142G   212K  /tmp
zroot/usr              1.45G   142G   144K  /usr
zroot/usr/home          200K   142G   200K  /usr/home
zroot/usr/ports        1.45G   142G  1.45G  /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src           144K   142G   144K  /usr/src
zroot/var              20.0M   142G  19.1M  /var
zroot/var/crash         148K   142G   148K  /var/crash
zroot/var/log           488K   142G   488K  /var/log
zroot/var/mail          176K   142G   176K  /var/mail
zroot/var/tmp           152K   142G   152K  /var/tmp
```



> 2. It seems like there was a way to do the install without ncurses (i.e. command line) but I don't remember; Can someone tell me how?


I'm not sure what you mean, the only other alternative is an installation by hand. Perhaps you meant PC-BSD's sysutils/pc-sysinstall or the old, and deprecated, sysinstall(8)? There isn't much to "install" though, you basically set up the filesystem and extract the files from /usr/freebsd-dist/ to the disk.


----------



## doc1623 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thank you, @SirDice. It may have been the sysinstall(8). Oh well, not a biggie.

I ran through the bsdinstall. I guess the main difference to me would be @vermaden's consideration of a fragmentation issue he describes (I could be missing more but that's all I see at a glance).

I used no 0 space for swap. I think that's recommended for ssd ( to ease excessive wear, I believe ). Does this sound correct?

Let me know of any other suggestions.

Thx

update: found @vermaden's explanation of the fragmentation here: http://daemonforums.org/showpost.php?p=49929&postcount=3


----------



## doc1623 (Mar 3, 2014)

Also, looks like I ran into an issue. I think it started with a network timeout. Then I get the question: "The package management tool is not yet installed on your system. Do you want to fetch and install it now? [y/N]:" . The only ncurses option is OK. Mine then exits ncurses and stalls. I think I broke it. Woops!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2014)

Use the installer to install a basic system. Do the configuration, tweaking and installation of packages once it's up and running, it'll be easier.


----------

